# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  Qt چیست

## tux-world

سلام دوستان به عنوان اولین تاپیک یه مقدار در مورد این زبان برنامه می خوام بهتون اصلاعات بدم . از آقای امید متقی و سایت برنامه نویس هم برای ایجاد همچین تالاری ممنون و سپاسگذارم . :خجالت:  :گیج:  :بوس: 
این مطالب نقل میشن تو این آدرس روش بحث شده دیگه نخواستم بنویسم . موفق باشید . :لبخند گشاده!: 
این هم لینکش

----------


## zfarhad2000

این تکنوتاکس الان یه بیشتر از 6 ساعت میشه که بالا نمی یاد نمی دونم مشکل از کجاست!!
به نظر مشکل از سرورهاشونه.

----------


## میـلاد

> این تکنوتاکس الان یه بیشتر از 6 ساعت میشه که بالا نمی یاد نمی دونم مشکل از کجاست!!
> به نظر مشکل از سرورهاشونه.


چند روزی حملات ddos به سرور ها زیاد شده احتمال میدم که علت دان بودن تکنو تاکس هم همین باشه.

----------


## alireza.zahani

نقل قول:کیوت (Qt) مجموعه‌ای از کتابخانه‌ها و سرآیندهای نوشته‌شده به زبان سی++ است که به برنامه‌نویس امکان توسعه آسان نرم‌افزارهای کاربردی را می‌دهد. کیوت شامل چندین کلاس برای کار با واسط گرافیکی، چندرسانه، ابزارهای پایگاه‌داده، شبکه و ... است. نرم‌افزارهای نوشته شده با ابزار کیوت قادرند تا با استفاده از یک کامپایلر زبان سی‌پلاس‌پلاس برای طیف وسیعی از سیستم‌عامل‌ها از جمله گنو/لینوکس ( نسخه‌های رومیزی و وسیله‌های قابل حمل)، ویندوز ، ویندوز CE ، مک‌او‌اس و ... همگردانی شوند. بدین ترتیب حمل نرم‌افزار نوشته شده بدون تغییر در متن کد نوشته شده امکان‌پذیر است. از کیوت در زبان‌های برنامه‌نویسی متعددی مانند سی++ و جاوا و پایتون می‌توان استفاده‌کرد.
You are not allowed to view links. Register or Login to view.

شرکت سازنده: نوکیا
زبان‌های برنامه‌نویسی: سی++
سیستم عامل: چندسکویی
وضعیت توسعه: فعال
گونه: چارچوب نرم‌افزار
اجازه‌نامه: ال‌جی‌پی‌ال، جی‌پی‌ال همراه با پروانهٔ انحصاری
وب‌گاه: You are not allowed to view links. Register or Login to view.

*انواع عرضه‌شده*
Qt/X11 – Qt برای خانواده x (Unix / Linux)
Qt/Mac – Qt for برای MacOSX
Qt/Windows – Qt برای ویندوز
Qt/Embedded – Qt وسائل همراه( PDA, Smartphone و غیره)
Qt/WinCE – Qt برای Windows CE
Qt Jambi – Qt برای Java
Qt Extended - Qt برای سیستم عامل لینوکس نسخه وسائل همراه

*مجوزهای کیوت*
Qt در دو نسخه منبع باز و تجاری عرضه می‌شود، نسخه تجاری آزاد برای هر نوع توسعه نرم افزار است. در حالی که نسخه منبع بار محدود به توسعه نرم افزار در قالب مجوز های جی‌پی‌ال و QPL است. البته بعد از خرید Qt توسط شرکت نوکیا و از نسخه 4.5 به بعد امکان توسعه نرم افزار در قالب مجوز ال‌جی‌پی‌ال نیز به مجوز های نسخه منبع باز اضافه شده است.

*قرار داد نام گذاری*
اکثر نرم افزار های کاربردی Qt با حرف Q بزرگ (برای مثال QDevelop) شروع می‌شوند. مشابه این قرار داد نام گذاری برای نرم افزار های نوشته شده تحت میزکار کی‌دی‌ای وجود دارد که در موارد متعددی برای برنامه‌های نوشته‌شده حول تولکیت Qt (البته استفاده از حرف Q به جای حرف K کاربرد دارد).

*محیط‌های توسعه کیوت*
محیط‌های توسعه مختلفی برای تولکیت Qt وجود دارد که اکثراً توسط برنامه‌نویسان علاقمند به این تولکیت ایجاد شده‌اند. جدیدترین محیط توسعه این تولکیت Qt Creator نام دارد که توسط صاحب جدید آن یعنی نوکیا ایجاد شده‌است. از دیگر محیط‌های توسعه مورد حمایت نوکیا می‌توان به eclipse اشاره کرد که با استفاده از افزونه‌ای قادر است که محیطی برای برنامه‌نویسی Qt باشد.
دیگر محیط‌های توسعه Qt
QDevelop
edyuk

----------


## alireza.zahani

به تعریفی دیگر 

Qt یک فریم ورک مولتی پلتفرم برای توسعه نرم افزار می باشد که اکثرا برای ایجاد برنامه هایی با رابط کاربری (GUI) مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد . اما پس از نسخه ۴ امکان ایجاد برنامه های متنی نیز فراهم شده است . بیشترین استفاده از کیوتی در رابط گرافیکی KDE بوده است که یکی از مهمترین محیط های گرافیکی لینوکس می باشد . نرم افزار های بسیاری چون Opera, Google Earth, Skype, Qtopia و ... نیز توسط این ابزار ایجاد گردیده اند . این ابزار توسط یک شرکت نروژی به نام Trolltech ایجاد گردیده و با سرعت بسیاری در حال توسعه می باشد .


زبان برنامه نویسی در Qt بصورت پیش فرض ++C می باشد . تقریبا این ابزار را می توان با محیط ++VC مقایسه نمود . اما امکان برنامه نویسی با زبانهای دیگر چون پایتون ، رابی ، PHP ، پرل ، پاسکال و حتی #C و جاوا نیز در Qt فراهم می باشد ! همانطور که گفته شد کیوتی تقریبا در اکثر سیستم عامل های موجود چون لینوکس ، ویندوز ، مک و سیستم های خاصی چون PDA ها و Smartphone ها قابل اجراست .

Qt از موتوری درونی و خاص خود برای ایجاد اشیا و پنجره ها استفاده می کند . بنابراین امکان اجرا بر روی چندین سیستم عامل و نیز استفاده از اشایی پیشرفته براحتی ممکن می باشد . در عین حال کیوتی در هر سیستم عامل برنامه هایی درست همانند ظاهر همان سیستم عامل یا اصطلاحا محلی (native) تولید می کند .

کیوتی اسمی کلی هست و شامل تمام ابزار و کتابخانه ها و طراح می شود . در حقیقت محیط و فریم ورک Qt شامل قسمت های مختلفی می باشد . هسته اصلی و داخلی آن شامل کتابخانه هایی بسیار گسترده در اکثرا زمینه های موجود چون پایگاه داده ، شبکه ، سیستم فایل ، اینترنت و ... می باشد . همچنین کیوتی شامل طراحی (Designer) گرافیکی و بسیار قدرتمند و ساده می باشد که برنامه نویسی و ایجاد پنجره ها را بسیار آسان و سریع قابل پیاده سازی می کند .

----------

